# It's about time!



## Pocado (Mar 15, 2004)

Well, hello, I've been a member here for a couple of weeks but I'm finally deciding to introduce myself to everyone. I'm 16 and a junior in HS. I am the Sound Head person at my HS. I've run the board for at least 6 big shows off the top of my head. If ya ever wanna chat just message me.

Katie


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome Pocado!

I apologize, I have been remiss and tardy in greeting you. So, I would like to offer my welcome on behalf of the controlbooth.com community! 

Sound is a great field, I enjoy riding console on my college's A&H 16:2DX a lot!

sincerely,
-dvsDave


----------

